# State Emissions



## flowmasta1 (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm getting ready to buy an 05 this month but i keep hearing that California has stricter emissions controls on there cars lowering there power output. I am currently in California for another year so i'm tryin to see if this is true so I know whether or not i should try and get the car in another state without this emission control stuff i'm hearing about.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Emissions controls for stock vehicles are the same wherever sold in the country. It's when you start doing Mods that you need to be careful...those of us from the Soviet Socialist Paradise of Kalifornia need to use CARB-certified intakes and exhausts so that we can pass smog tests....that's why you see "50 state legal" by some mod items....


----------



## wakarr (Oct 12, 2004)

Back in the 70's and 80's it was not uncommon for California cars to have lower power or to have selected models restricted from sale in the state. Since California and now most of the northeast share the same smog regulations this market has become too big to ignore, I can't recall any cars in the last 20 years that had reduced power or restricted availability in California. Be aware that California can be very hard nosed about non-emissions compliant mods, so keep that in mind when considering those mid or long tube headers. the head pipe w/o cats or that radical cam you have your heart set on.


----------



## flowmasta1 (Apr 5, 2005)

well that makes things alot easier as far as being able to get it.
thanks.


----------

